# Wellington roseneath schools



## mrsbrightside7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone
Totally new to this, I'm moving to wellington with my 6 year old son within the next year.
At first I will be living in Roseneath. Does anybody have any knowledge or Roseneath or Hataitai schools? Which one is better?
Thank you


----------

